# Bulova Super seville



## veggfodur (Nov 19, 2018)

I had one of these about 10 years ago and I really miss it, are the prices of these really 300 - 600 USD and up ?
That is what I can find on eBay, any other ideas or is this just the current market price ?


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Current market price unfortunately....


----------



## veggfodur (Nov 19, 2018)

simpletreasures said:


> Current market price unfortunately....


Remembered when I was looking at them and considering to buy one 4-5 years ago and they were selling for around 100 USD :/

Should have bought a few


----------



## simpletreasures (Apr 22, 2012)

Would have been a modest investment, just not retirement money...:roll:


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ok I know this thread is 3 months old but better late than never 

300 - 600 USD in indeed the current market price. I got mine 6 months ago off Yahoo Auction and for some reason there are plenty of them in Japan, most of the time in very good condition and they are noticeably cheaper than those on ebay.

Always make sure you have the budget to get it serviced as soon as you get it tho,


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

veggfodur said:


> Remembered when I was looking at them and considering to buy one 4-5 years ago and they were selling for around 100 USD :/
> 
> Should have bought a few


Lots of shoulda's in watches...and real estate. Hah


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

veggfodur said:


> Remembered when I was looking at them and considering to buy one 4-5 years ago and they were selling for around 100 USD :/
> 
> Should have bought a few


Lots of shoulda's in watches...and real estate. Hah


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

I've had my SS for quite a while and while I love it for what it is...it just doesn't get worn much these days. I've been toying with the idea of selling it and letting someone else enjoy it. It's pretty minty with a hard to find black dial Day-Date and a sharp unpolished case. Values have steadily risen (along with most vintage really) so it may be the right time...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

I like that gold/black dial version!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

I just overbid on a Bulova DateJust, so you might do well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

